
Ask HN: Dyslexic co-founder – any practical tips? - Kepler-295c
I have a dyslexic co-founder. Does anyone know of a cheap service that can proof-read emails for him on short notice? Perhaps zirtual, although it looks to have scope that goes beyond just proof-reading (also it&#x27;s kind of expensive).<p>Any other tips to help dyslexics?
======
trcollinson
I'm dyslexic. Have you noticed this being a problem for your cofounder? With
spelling and grammar checkers that are frankly rather brilliant, I haven't had
a lot of trouble in years. I still make mistakes (read back on my comments on
hn and you'll find examples). I even occasionally make mistakes in important
business settings. I generally just explain I am dyslexic and then correct the
mistake. It has never caused a problem.

When I was in college (I went to law school) I wrote a lot. I learned two
things from this. First, as a dyslexic I can practice spelling and writing
just as I practice my coding skills and improve on my skills. Second, if
something, like a legal document, matters a lot, have it proof read by a
lawyer. Most documents, emails, etc, do not need a massive amount of proof
reading. Even non-dylexic people make mistakes when writing!

------
tarr11
I've found that preferring voice communications is helpful (better that text,
slack, email etc)

Also, if they are customer facing, try and have them use templates when
possible to minimize the amount of text to write.

If they misspell things, just try to let it slide and focus on the bigger
issue.

------
swtf
I'm dyslexic as hell. I'm pretty sure I can type. Even worse I'm a developer
:)

------
wingerlang
Maybe use text expanders with pre-written snippets. Spell check should be
native in the OS no?

------
video-host
As a non-native speaker, I find Grammarly pretty handy.

